# Nord Holland



## Wedaufischer (1. Oktober 2004)

Moin moin  #h 

Ich möchte hier mal den Reigen eröffnen und den "Holländern" unter uns kurz mitteilen, dass meinereiner sich einigermaßen in NH auskennt. Ich meine damit alles so ab Alkmaarder Meer, Geestmerambacht, Anna Paulowna, Richtung Den Helder.

Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere auch öfter in dieser Gegend und kann mal so seine Eindrücke schildern. Jedenfalls würde es mich freuen, wenn dem so wäre.

Also denn mal los. Ich persönlich angel meist in der näheren Umgebung von Dirkshorn, ungefähr mittig in NH gelegen. So zentral gelegen lassen sich die neben den o.g.  Seen auch der NHK sowie eine Unmenge Polderkanäle beangeln, die meist nicht überlaufen sind. Ein wesentlicher Vorteil, zumal am WE unsere holländischen Kollegen, unterwegs sind.

Ein ganz guter Einstieg um die holländischen Gewässer kennenzulernen ist der Visplanner der vom NVVS bereitgestellt wird. Das Teil ist eine super Sache. Probiert es selbst aus.  :m 

So, ich mache jetzt mal Schluß, da ich mich gleich auf die Reifen  mache, um wieder in mein "gelobtes Land" zu kommen. Allseits ein schönes WE.

PS: Es wäre schön, wenn wir Holland themenmäßig entsprechend seiner Regionen/Landesteile einteilen würden. So würde eine sicherlich große Übersichtlichkeit erzeugt werden. Ein Allgemeines Thema wäre sicher auch toll. Nicht alles kreuz und quer. Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

Fahre morgen wieder hin. Vielleicht sind noch die 120cm Hechtlänge zu knacken. 117cm (meine bislang größte Dame) hatte ich in diesem Sommer in Anna Paulowna. Schaun mer mal, was so im Herbst so läuft.

Ich sage schon mal leise Servus...

PS: Ist vielleicht jemand von euch auch über die Herbstferien in NH?


----------



## Palometta (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

Viel Saß in NL
und möge dein Wunsch in Erfüllung gehen. :m 
Ich werde dieses Wochenende noch einmal an die Ostsee fahren.

Bis dann |wavey: 
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

Vorab, es war diesmal eher etwas sehr gräulich bis gräußlich was das Wetter anging. Vor allen Dingen focht ich so manchen Strauss mit dem böigen Wind, der oftmals am Tag drehte und teilweise mit Stärke 5-6 wehte. Zu allem Überfluß gesellte sich auch meist noch Regen dazu, was den Aufenthalt am Wasser nicht gemütlicher machte.

An einem Tag hatten mein Lütter und ich gerade die Montagen ausgelegt, als uns aus süd-west ein sattes Gewitter erwischte. Wir waren innerhalb von Minuten pitschnass, da wir an dem Abend, wegen der, an diesem Tag, milden Temperaturen, nur mit leichter Regenbekleidung unterwegs waren und der Angelplatz war eine einzige Rutschbahn.

So gingen die Tage ins Land. Die wenigen Stunden die wir dennoch am Wasser ausharrten, bescherten uns neben 21 Barschen (25-33cm) auch 3 Zander (4/8/20Pfund).

Ein weiterer Hecht (trotz Palometta's guten Wünschen) war uns/mir nicht vergönnt.

Auch wenn das Weer nicht so pralle war, sage mein Lütter gestern zu mir: "Ich freue mich schon wieder auf Holland." Er sprach mir irgendwie aus der Seele. :m

Anhang: Mein Jung mit einem Erwachsenen.


----------



## krauthi (7. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

#6 hallo die gegend um dirkshorn ist echt ein hecht/zander paradies ich kenne sie auch sehr gut da ich schon selber dort seit jahren hinfahre und dan in einem bungalowpark in drikshorn bin der see und die grachten sind klasse und bei richtigen wetter und etwas glück fängt man meterhechte mit ansage ich selber habe dort schon so manchen meterhecth landen dürfen in den kleinen hafen von dirkshorn kan man ein perfektes motorboot meiten und dan den ganzen tag die grachten abklappern  
also wer mal die gegend um drikshorn alkmaar besucht solte auf jedenfall den see in dirkshorn einen besuch abstatten die karte dazu ist im VVV in dirkshorn erhältlich und gilt für das ganze gebiet drumrum also viel erfolg und petri heil allen hier#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

Moin krauthi,

dann sind wir wohl fast Nachbarn. In welchem Park wohnst du? Wäre schön wenn wir uns mal dort träfen. Das mit dem Bootsverleih habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie das so abläuft und um welche Boote es sich dabei handelt, denn manche Boote im Hafen sehen doch etwas unsicher aus.

Das Recreantie Meer ist schon ganz toll. In der näheren Umgebung gibt es allerdings noch viele andere gute Stellen. Z.B. in Schager Wiel hat in der letzten Oktoberwoche ein holländischer Kollege 3 schöne Karpfen (24, 28,30 Pfund) gefangen. Ich war einen Tag später dort und habe mit ihm gesprochen, wobei er mir die Bilder gezeigt hatte. Respekt! Wer also ein Karper-Freak ist, ist dort auch gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Marius (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

Hallo Wedaufischer,

oder sollte ich sagen hallo Nachbar als ebenfalls Duisburger #h .
Da haßt Du ja ein traumhaften Zander gelandet. Ein dickes fettes Petrie dafür von mir. 20 Pfd. ist ja schon ziemlich gigantisch. Wie groß war der Bursche den?

Gruß
Marius


----------



## krauthi (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

bin meistens in den sommerferien für zwei wochen in dirkshorn wir mieten uns dan ein bungalow in dem park wo direkt an der hauptstr. ein supermarkt ist zu dem boot kann ich dir nur sagen gegenüber vom hafen ist ein bootverleih und das boot liegt im hafen direkt links (orange ) kostet 30 € für den ganzen tag mit motor und benzin bin aber nun auch schon seit zwei jahren nicht mehr dort gewesen außer mal zu einer tagestour mit meinem bruder und da haben wir auch wieder einen hecht von einem meter gehabt aber nicht vom boot aus sonder von den stegen die am dirkshorner meer sind 

bis denne und allen hier petri heil


----------



## Palometta (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

Moin Wedaufischer,

Na kannste dich aber nicht beklagen bei so einem Zander  #r  #r 

Wie ich so zwischen den Zeilen lese war es zwar nicht optimal aber immer noch ne schöne Tour.

Was will man mehr :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

@frank (krauthi),
dann meinst du den Bungalowpark "de Horn". Genau da sind wir auch öfter.

@Maruis,
Er hatte nur 97cm. Es war der 3. "Große" meiner persönlichen Zander-Oberliga. Leider mußte ich diesen hier abschlagen, da er zu tief geschluckt hatte und ich trotz langer Lösezange, nicht mehr an den Haken kam.

@Frank (Palometta),
jeder (Angel)Tag in Holland ist ein schöner Tag. Egal wie das Wetter ist, denn man kann sich darauf (meist) einstellen. Ausnahmen bestätigen allerdings auch hier die Regel.  Mir gefallen einfach Land, Luft und Leute.

Nicht so sehr die Preise, außer vielleicht die Spritpreise, die um ca. 10 T€uro-Cent niedriger sind als hier in D. Die Preise für Angelzubehör haben in den den letzten 2 Jahren (zumindest bei Nipro Hengelsport) erheblich angezogen. Beispielweise kostet ein einfaches Standard-Knicklicht (grün, 4,9x39mm) dort jetzt 50 T€uro-Cent! Ich war ehrlich geschockt, als ich meinen Lütten mit 5 T€uros losschickte, um 10 Knickis zu kaufen, und er ohne Pfennig, ähm Cent, wieder zurück kam. Da hat man seine Korting-Karte schnell voll! #d

Sorry für meine Abschweifung. Danke, ja es war wieder eine schöne Tour. :m


----------



## dosco (12. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*

Hi,
ich wollte ans Timmeler Meer in 2005. Vor allem um Zander zu fangen. 

a) Macht das dort Sinn ????
b) Kennt Ihr sont ein guten Angebot wo man aus dem Bungalow heraus auf Zander angeln kann?

Gruß,
Dosco


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. November 2004)

*AW: Nord Holland*



			
				dosco schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich wollte ans Timmeler Meer in 2005. Vor allem um Zander zu fangen.
> 
> a) Macht das dort Sinn ????
> ...


zu a) Warum sollte das keinen Sinn machen?
zu b) Schau doch mal hier nach.
zu c) Warum schreibst du das ins Holland Forum?


----------

